# Social Welfare & PRSI contributions



## snowy (11 Dec 2010)

Just a quick query- 

if you claimed social welfare for more than time than you had spent working during your working years would you be eligible to claim the non contributary state pension?  

A hypotectical question only , im just curious as im not sure if you pay prsi on SW or if enough contributions need to be made in order to claim the pension

cheers


----------



## pudds (11 Dec 2010)

snowy said:


> Just a quick query-
> 
> if you claimed social welfare for more than time than you had spent working during your working years would you be eligible to claim the* non* contributary state pension?
> 
> ...



non contributary pension is based on a means test  not on PRSI contributions so the answer to your question is yes if you satisfy the means test.

You can have up to €20k in savings and still qualilfy for the full amount.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Schemes/Pension/SPNonContributory/Pages/oancp.aspx#Rules2


----------



## Welfarite (11 Dec 2010)

There is a minimum contribution and average required to qualify for Contributory State Pension (CSP) and no account is taken of any other claims to SW, other than to count credited contributions on such benefits towards the SP. If you dnon't have enough contributions for CSP, then you can apply for non-contributory SP instead.


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Dec 2010)

It is also possible that you may qualify for a full Contributory Pension


----------



## pudds (12 Dec 2010)

Welfarite said:


> There is a minimum contribution and average required to qualify for Contributory State Pension (CSP) and no account is taken of any other claims to SW, other than to count credited contributions on such benefits towards the SP. If you dnon't have enough contributions for CSP, then you can apply for non-contributory SP instead.



The OP was enquiring about the *non* contributary pension


----------



## allthedoyles (12 Dec 2010)

Snowy - Note that ' social welfare ' is a general term for all benefits / allowances

If you are receiving a SW payment at present , you will automatically be re-assessed when you reach  age 66 .

Remember when your circumstances change , so do your entitlements .

At age 66 , you should be  assessed for either the contributory OAP or the non-contributory OAP.

You can spend a lifetime on SW and still qualify for one of the above .


----------



## geothermal (12 Dec 2010)

i am 55 was self employed in construction for 25 years, paid into pension fund wort about 100000 now didn't pay any stamps lost all savings in shares, drawing social welfare with 2 years what are my pension entitlements when i am 65 is there anything i can do to improve pension situation .


----------



## Welfarite (13 Dec 2010)

geothermal said:


> i am 55 was self employed in construction for 25 years, paid into pension fund wort about 100000 now didn't pay any stamps lost all savings in shares, drawing social welfare with 2 years what are my pension entitlements when i am 65 is there anything i can do to improve pension situation .


 Geothermal, this is totally unrelated to the thread. Your private pensions arangements are not related to this query or SW pension rights. You should post a separate query with a proper title and question.


----------



## geothermal (13 Dec 2010)

will do sorry about  that i am new to this thanks


----------



## snowy (13 Dec 2010)

Thanks everyone - it wasnt about me , I work thank god.

I didnt realise that there was contributary and non contributary state pensions. What I was really wondering about was could you in theory claim social welfare and then the state pension without having paid much prsi or tax over your working years. 

the answer I gather then is yes.


----------

